# TV Interview on bottle collecting!!!



## casperwhiskey (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.myfox8.com/videobeta/?watchId=6238b9b8-72ae-41c4-b4e4-a841924bd59b

 TV 8 interview Jerry Jones and David Jackson


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2011)

That was... kinda cool.. interesting how they somewhat ominously closed the story with: ".. nowadays, most bottle clubs are ..on line.. " 
 Tsunami warning is in effect until further notice..


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good job, Dave, and a VERY nice collection. It was like the video cut off midway through and switched to pothole filling.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 16, 2011)

At least they didn't money,they did say "could be valuable" but they pretty told it like it is


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 16, 2011)

Well done David!  I can see the love for your most recent find[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 16, 2011)

That was cool.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 16, 2011)

Great job Dave!...You came across professionally, and your collection looks great. Sound was off kilter though...


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nicely done.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 17, 2011)

Very  well  done---you did great[]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 17, 2011)

Great job David !
 Enjoyed it !


----------



## sandchip (Feb 17, 2011)

Fine job, David.  I just hate that the sound kept cutting in and out.  I probably missed 75% of the talking, but got to see some great glass!  Your new V&S is a smoker!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 18, 2011)

Seams to be a lot of that going on. Nice job guys.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Feb 20, 2011)

THANKS TO EVERYONE.
 Here is a better link to the interview>

 http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.myfox8.com%2Fvideobeta%2F6238b9b8-72ae-41c4-b4e4-a841924bd59b%2FNews%2FJoin-The-Club-Bottles&h=42a4d


----------

